# Nintendo announces palm-sized mini NES console



## cybershot (Jul 14, 2016)

Am sure this will be on the christmas list of every male aged 30-40.

Nintendo will launch brand new hardware this year after all - but not the console you were expecting.






The Nintendo Classic Mini: Nintendo Entertainment System is a miniature replica of the original NES.

It will launch here in the UK on 11th November, and comes with 30 NES games built in, such as Super Mario Bros., The Legend of Zelda, Donkey Kong and Metroid.

The console comes with a NES-style controller which can also be used when playing Virtual Console games with a Wii or Wii U.

Additional controllers will also be available separately, or you can use a Wii U Classic Controller or Wii Classic Controller Pro.





Here's the full list of included games:


Balloon Fight
Bubble Bobble
Castlevania
Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest
Donkey Kong
Donkey Kong Jr.
Double Dragon 2: The Revenge
Dr. Mario
Excitebike
Final Fantasy
Galaga
Ghosts 'n Goblins
Gradius
Ice Climber
Kid Icarus
Kirby's Adventure
Mario Bros.
Mega Man 2
Metroid
Ninja Gaiden
Pac-Man
Punch-Out!! Featuring Mr. Dream
StarTropics
Super C
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Tecmo Bowl
The Legend of Zelda
Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link
The console will be powered by USB - and there's a USB cable included, but not a plug.

There's no word on whether you'll be able to download additional games to the device via an internet connection, or if this is your lot.

Today's surprise announcement of the NES Mini comes after the huge success of Pokémon Go - which shows there is a huge interest in gaming nostalgia, and classic characters being enjoyed by a new generation of gamers.

Stolen from: Nintendo announces palm-sized mini NES console


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2016)

Yup getting this.


.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 14, 2016)

This is already on my 12 and 10 year olds' Christmas lists.


----------



## Callie (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubble motherfucking bobble. Yes!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 15, 2016)

want.


----------



## baffled (Jul 16, 2016)

You can pre order from shop.to for just over £47 which is the cheapest I've seen so far.

Buy Nintendo Classic Mini: Nintendo Entertainment System (Includes 30 classic NES games) | WII U | Free UK Delivery - ShopTo


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

think il get meself one of these too


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 18, 2016)

Please make a Snes one, please make a Snes one...


----------



## conradiscool (Jul 19, 2016)

Wait... no Battletoads? Hmm...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Please make a Snes one, please make a Snes one...



Oh yea please!!


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> .


FUCK OFF


----------



## keybored (Aug 1, 2016)

Callie said:


> Bubble motherfucking bobble. Yes!


Get MAME; arcade Bubble Bobble>any console version.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> FUCK OFF



Feel free to use this image wherever and whenever you see it.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Aug 6, 2016)

Why not just use an emulator on PC?

All you need is a USB version of the controller which are all over places like Amazon and... well let's not go into anything illegal about game files!

The Wii was when hacked was an absolute gold mine for emulating previous Nintendo consoles on. I hacked mine when the 7 gig Super Smash Brother Brawl didsc stopped being read by the DVD drive in it. Games on a USB hard drive are also just so much less hassle.

The Virtual Wii that the Wii U runs is also just as easy (in fact it's easier) as the Wii was to hack to get more functionality.

I haven't hacked my Wii U yet but instead decided to start running Dolphin the Wii emulator on my PC. You need a PC that was top of the line 3 years ago to do it justice but running Wii games with graphical tweeks and fan made custom textures @ 60fps in native 1080p is all sort of.......


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2016)

I do, but the mini NES is just cute as a button. Must have.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> FUCK OFF



Eh?


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> .


FUCK OFF


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> FUCK OFF



Eh?


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> .


you heard. stop it. you are just indicating that you're a twat with this. you've been warned already


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> you heard. stop it. you are just indicating that you're a twat with this. you've been warned already



You keep telling me to fuck off, you're going to get nothing but bullshit back dickhead.


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You keep telling me to fuck off, you're going to get nothing but bullshit back dickhead.
> 
> 
> .


a mod has asked you to stop though, so if you don't listen to me, listen to them


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2016)

totally getting one of these  

so fucking sick.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> a mod has asked you to stop though, so if you don't listen to me, listen to them



 Never saw that.[emoji848]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> totally getting one of these
> 
> so fucking sick.



Totally!

Sent from my NES because this is secretly 1985.


.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 11, 2016)

my mini NES has been delivered to the office 

dunno when I will get to play it because it's supposed to be for me birthday in a months time


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> dunno when I will get to play it because it's supposed to be for me birthday in a months time


Gutted.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 11, 2016)

fuck you. you aint even got one.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2016)

Were they about 60quid new? If so the price online atm seems to be higher


----------



## baffled (Nov 13, 2016)

49 quid at ASDA atm.

Edit; scratch that, already out of stock.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 16, 2016)

it's soooooo sick


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 17, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> it's soooooo sick



Does it need to see a doctor?


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 17, 2016)

no, but I do on the regular cus I'm so ill


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Does it need to see a doctor?
> 
> View attachment 95663


shit tetris rip off. PPut me off straying too far from the core mario games for years. Doctor fucking mario on the gameboy. It stained an otherwise flawless record and put me off Wario and mario vs donkey kong for ages.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> shit tetris rip off. PPut me off straying too far from the core mario games for years. Doctor fucking mario on the gameboy. It stained an otherwise flawless record and put me off Wario and mario vs donkey kong for ages.


That's a shame as Warioland on the gameboy was quite fun. However , I rocked original tetris (launched the shuttle!) so felt no need to bother with the inferior clones


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 18, 2016)

Was going to get one for a kid christmas present, but the price is too steep for something that may just add to the clutter.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 18, 2016)

I just need to get me vaporiser sorted then I can play mario while getting blazed


----------



## Favelado (May 31, 2017)

These are 200 euros now. I take it it's totally impossible to find one at the original launch price anywhere?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2017)

Mini SNES announced. Oh yes!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mini SNES announced. Oh yes!



_Contra III: The Alien Wars_
_Donkey Kong Country_
_EarthBound_
_Final Fantasy III_
_F-ZERO_
_Kirby_ Super Star

_Kirby’s Dream Course_
_The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past_
_Mega Man_ X

_Secret of Mana_
_Star Fox_
_Star Fox_ 2

_Street Fighter_ II Turbo: Hyper Fighting

_Super Castlevania IV_
_Super Ghouls ‘n Ghosts_
_Super Mario Kart_
_Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars_
_Super Mario World_
_Super Metroid_
_Super Punch-Out!!_ 

_Yoshi’s Island_
thats a damn good selection. I hope enough get made so that they don't become ebay expensive like the nes one. And being as Street Fighter is on there I am glad they included two controllers. I will button mash my way to glory again.

round 60 quid sterling if its 80 usd. Yay. I know I can play all these games on emulator but I still want one


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> _Contra III: The Alien Wars_
> _Donkey Kong Country_
> _EarthBound_
> _Final Fantasy III_
> ...



Worth it for Secret of Mana alone.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 28, 2017)

Damn, no Mario Paint! Did I hang on to this mouse for nothing?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2017)

Got my pre-order in! Can't wait!


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 6, 2017)

I downloaded all 21 games and set them up on my Retropie.

Yeah, good games, but once the nostalgia wore off I was back on my Switch by the end of the day.

Would make an awesome machine for local 2 player drunken fun though.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope enough get made so that they don't become ebay expensive like the nes one.



"What's that you say, millions of people are clamouring to hand over their hard-earned money in exchange for something that's costing us next to nothing to develop and produce? A license to print money, you say? Pffffttt! Well, let's put a stop to that right now!"

In Japanese, obv.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2017)

cunty hoarders buying them all up to resell for silly money. I hope they get badly injured in some way


----------



## Allenwe (Nov 10, 2017)

Miss to buy it so I just try to find ways to play NES games on my old 3ds console. Do you know any emulator?


----------



## Allenwe (Nov 23, 2017)

Allenwe said:


> Miss to buy it so I just try to find ways to play NES games on my old 3ds console. Do you know any emulator?


Finally did some research and found use an R4 card and install the NES emulator, I could finally play the games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 24, 2017)

LOVE mine!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 21, 2018)

I got one of these.  Mario World and Donkey Kong Country are the ones I've enjoyed most so far.  Contra is a bit old skool hardcore for me.  Star Fox 1 is gash.  Mario Kart will be great once I coax the flatmate into a few battle modes, but the single player is showing its age.

I started Earthbound.  Does that get good?


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Star Fox 1 is gash.



You absolute fucking heretic.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 21, 2018)

tommers said:


> You absolute fucking heretic.



Really does not stand the test of time.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Really does not stand the test of time.


 gutted.


----------

